# Bloodwork: measuring estrogen in trough



## Viduus (Aug 2, 2018)

= Nerding out / academic question =

I went and get my blood work done in order to see where my current TRT and AI dose puts me. I timed it to check my next pin.

How does measuring estrogen in a trough effect knowing how well the AI dose is working? Obviously at the peak you’d aromatize more and have higher E levels. Does E taper of naturally at the same rate as T? 

I guess the main question is wether or not an underdosed AI show up as slightly high E during a trough or would you need to measure closer to the peak to better gauge the effectiveness?


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 2, 2018)

Think your over thinking it. As long as you are consistent with your test and ai and have been consistent for a good 8-10 weeks Your blood work will show if you need to up or lower your ai. It’s all about being consistent, finding your sweet spot


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Think your over thinking it. As long as you are consistent with your test and ai and have been consistent for a good 8-10 weeks Your blood work will show if you need to up or lower your ai. It’s all about being consistent, finding your sweet spot



Agree. 

Test consistently (day compared to your injection) and gauge the e2 results with how you feel. There may or may not be people on this board who can accurately answer your question. This is because it really doesn't matter for us in terms of managing e2. More of an academic question (which is fine!)


----------



## Viduus (Aug 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> Agree.
> 
> Test consistently (day compared to your injection) and gauge the e2 results with how you feel. There may or may not be people on this board who can accurately answer your question. This is because it really doesn't matter for us in terms of managing e2. More of an academic question (which is fine!)



Thanks, it was 100% an academic question since my brain likes to wander into irrelevant details. Good to confirm it doesn’t matter for management though.


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Thanks, it was 100% an academic question since my brain likes to wander into irrelevant details. Good to confirm it doesn’t mater for management though.



I certainly don't know the answer to your original question. Curious to see if anyone does know.....


----------

